# Toshiba DVR7 DVD/VHS Combination Recorder



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish to get this model- Toshiba DVR7 DVD/VHS Combination Recorder
It is a bi-directional recorder.

But it is discontinued and when I check with dealers in Winnipeg , they say they are all sold out.

I know there is the DVR620 but it doesn't have built in tuner I heard.


So are there any other models out there which have bi-directional and in built tuner, under $200 cdn. which is regular price for the DVR620 (cheaper about $10 when it is on sale) ?

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't touched a VHS deck in years and they are getting hard to come by as they are old technology.

Used on eBay: . TOSHIBA D-VR7 DVD RECORDER VIDEO DIVX VCR PLAYER RETAILS $200 WITH REMOTE | eBay


----------

